# Lights-on buzzer



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

The buzzer that is supposed to go off when the lights are on and I turn off the ignition and/or open the driver's door seems to have about a 5 second delay before it engages. This is, of course, enough time to open the door, get out and be on my way before it goes off. Found out the hard way a few days ago. Anyone know why there is such a delay and how to remedy? 

Thanks

Lowrenzo


----------



## boggarte (May 16, 2005)

Had exactly the same annoying problem!!!Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm. I didn't want to wait for this problem to come-up, so I disabled the key-in and lights-on buzzer all together 

I want to be able to listen to the radio/cd while drying off my car without this annoying key-in buzzer interrupting my enjoyment.

I hate it!

The door lock and everything else has not been affected by this.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal did you only have to remove a fuse? I'm also tired of the "key-in" chime.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Jalal did you only have to remove a fuse? I'm also tired of the "key-in" chime.


Hi Terranismo,

Nope, removing the fuse will disbale everything including the cabin roof light and the door lock system, as they're all connected to each other.

I have done it the old fashion way  cut the wires. hehehe

But I can always rejoin these wires back if I wanted to.

Anyway, after I have done it a member of our Australian Forum has implemented an ever better solution using a hidden switch, so it can disabled and enabled very easily.

Read all about it in the DIY Guide I have created for this mod HERE

Best of luck and a good advice is to disconnect the battery while you doing this.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thx Jalal, I'll probably won't be able to do the mod or else I will lose my idle and timing adjustments. Once you unplug the battery both of them go.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Thx Jalal, I'll probably won't be able to do the mod or else I will lose my idle and timing adjustments. Once you unplug the battery both of them go.


Hmmm, you still can do it Terranismo without unplugging the battery, just make sure you have plenty of fuses handy for "emergencies" LOL

I took the risk of not disconneting the battery (I was too excited to remember) and then when I finished, I was amazed that I didn't blow any fuses. You could get lucky too  worst case scenario, is that you will replace a couple of blown fuses.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Mate I live 45 minutes from the nearest city. Imagine blowing "some fuses" and not being able to drive to town in order to get some. I'll feel like this: :loser:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Mate I live 45 minutes from the nearest city. Imagine blowing "some fuses" and not being able to drive to town in order to get some. I'll feel like this: :loser:


Well, that's why I told you you need to sock-up on fuses "before" you start the mod!

Come-on mate, am sure you can do it


----------



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

*Very interesting - but didn't answer my question!*

All very interesting......

However, what I need to know is if this is the way this buzzer works (with a 4 or 5 second delay), or if this is a malfunction. My wife and I have had vehicles in the past that always warned us when we left the lights on and opened the car door - so the x-trail is giving us fits because of this delay - my wife left the lights on again today!

Help

Lowrenzo


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry for the diversion there Lowrenzo.

I can confirm that this is a malfunction, as the buzzer response time was immediate on my model before I disconnected it.

As soon as took the key out of the ignition, I got the lights on buzzer warning me about the lights.

My model is MKI however, so there could have been some re-design in this regard with MKII. You better check that as well.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

On the MkII the lights-on warning should sound immediately.


----------



## GPF (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi, do you know which fuse this is??

I have a 2004 X-Trail and the chimes not working if I leave the headlamps on and walk away...

I replaced the interior light and checked the door switch - all fine .. ??


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

my 2006 Xtrail with about 226,000 klms does not have a chimer. Unless the previous owner disconnected it...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Get the service manual for the X trail. Maybe it was disconnected bad fuse, bad wire, bad chimer or however the sound is made. You would need to research it.

Here is a free source for you. I would check the lighting section.

https://carmanuals2.com/brand/nissan/x-trail-2006-5043


----------

